# Taste of Home Memorial Day Appetizers



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

Taste of Home has recipes for some yummy sounding appetizers...the BLT dip appeals to me, as does  the strawberry salsa.

Memorial Day Appetizers | Taste of Home Recipes

Disclaimer: I have no affiliation with the publisher or magazine.


----------

